# Napster Bought By Rhapsody And Being Shut Down



## helix2301 (Dec 2, 2011)

Napster which was the first music sharing site before any others is being shutdown in the next few days. Rhapsody has purchased Napster and will be shutting it down. Napster which has been around since the 90′s and change the music business for better and for always. The company was founded by Shawn Parker and Shawn Fanning two college students. Most people remember the story of Napster being sued by Metallica. I remember being in high school and being into computers and just remembering how Napster was the craze. I remember watching the MTV music awards and Shawn Fanning walking out in a Metallica T-Shirt. The end of an error I hope for Shawn Parker that Spotify takes off it's a great service and will take the place but never replace the great Napster.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

helix2301, I'm editing out the links in all your posts. Feel free to add a link in your signature line, but please do not add them to the general thread of your post, it will be reported as spam.

Thanks, 

v


----------

